# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Importación de bienes de capital para la agricultura cayeron 42.5% en mayo

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Mientras que compras de materiales de construcción retrocedieron 39.3%*  *Lima, jun. 17 (ANDINA).-* Las importaciones de bienes de capital y materiales de construcción ascendieron a 535 millones de dólares en mayo del presente año, monto que registra una disminución de 32.9 por ciento respecto de similar mes del año anterior, informó hoy la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (Sunat).  
Al igual que lo sucedido con los otros rubros, todos los componentes de bienes de capital y materiales de construcción registraron una evolución negativa: bienes de capital para la agricultura (-42.5 por ciento), equipos de transporte (-39.6 por ciento), materiales de construcción (-39.3 por ciento) y bienes de capital para la industria (-28.5 por ciento). 
Con estos resultados, en el acumulado enero mayo del 2009 las importaciones de este rubro sumaron 3,114 millones de dólares, registrando una disminución de 12 por ciento respecto de similar período del 2008. 
Las importaciones de materiales de construcción sumaron 60 millones de dólares en mayo, lo que representó una contracción de 39.3 por ciento respecto de similar mes del año 2008, debido a una menor inversión privada en este sector.  
En mayo se produjo menores importaciones de barra de hierro acero sin alear, tubos utilizados en oleoductos o gasoductos, tubos soldados longitudinalmente, material de andamiaje, entre otros. 
Las importaciones de bienes de capital para la agricultura ascendieron a ocho millones de dólares en mayo, registrando una caída de 42.5 por ciento respecto de similar mes del 2008. 
Este resultado fue consecuencia de un descenso en la importación de otro equipo para la agricultura (-96.6 por ciento) y material de transporte y tracción (-56.4 por ciento), compensado parcialmente por un aumento en la importación de máquinas y herramientas (65.6 por ciento).  
En el mes destacó la contracción en la importación de los demás tractores, bovinos vivos reproductores de raza pura, layas y palas, además de picos y rastrillos, entre otros. 
Las importaciones  de bienes de capital para la industria fueron de 348 millones de dólares en mayo, monto inferior en 28.5 por ciento en comparación con similar mes del 2008. 
Se observó una disminución en la importación de otro equipo fijo (-38.2 por ciento), maquinaria industrial (-27.7 por ciento), partes y accesorios de maquinaria industrial (-25.5 por ciento), herramientas (-21.1 por ciento) y máquinas y aparatos de oficina, servicios y científicos (-18 por ciento).  
Según productos importados, destacó la reducción en las compras de teléfonos móviles celulares, topadoras frontales, máquinas automáticas para el tratamiento procesamiento de datos digitales, cargadoras y palas cargadoras de carga frontal, entre otros. 
En mayo, las importaciones de equipos de transporte ascendieron a 119 millones registrando una disminución de 39.6 por ciento respecto de similar mes de 2008, al reducirse las compras de equipo rodante de transporte (-42.3 por ciento) y partes y accesorios de equipo de transporte (-35.8 por ciento), parcialmente compensado por las compras de equipo fijo de transporte (seis por ciento).  
A nivel de productos, las mayores reducciones fueron registradas por tractores de carretera para semirremolques, los demás vehículos con motor de émbolo, vehículos diesel para el transporte de mercancías, vehículos automóviles para el transporte de personas, entre otros.Temas similares: Artículo: Sunat detecta inconsistencias en el transporte de bienes perecibles Artículo: MEF aún no transfiere S/. 100 millones para ampliar capital de Agrobanco, afirma Minag Agricultura Orgánica y Sistema de Control Interno - 16 y 17 de Mayo - San Isidro Ministerio de Agricultura inició programa de reforestación en las zonas periféricas de la capital Importación de bienes de capital creció 19.7% en enero impulsada por compras para la agricultura

----------

